# engine swap for sure



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

Hello,

I have been reading on this and other forums and web sites for months and have found no real information about possible engine swaps for the VG- Maximas. No offense, but has no VG-owner been brave enough to do it!? The obvious reason I am asking is because I have a sweet 89 GXE (VG) that I love and want more power. The only real power I can hope to get, since it is auto, is to go for an engine swap or go turbo. I don't have th money right now for a 4th gen, else I might go that rought, but I also love my 89 (has only 66k miles on it!) and I want to do all the work myself. I have a garage and will be getting the tools I need. So, I have a strong lead on a wrecked 93 SE with good engine and tranny (comes with whole car) for cheap. Should I go for it!? Or sould I wait for a VQ engine? If I do go VE, what about the VVT (VTC?) clicking issue? The VE I'm looking at has only 88k mi. on it and is said to be in great condition. Anyways, thanks for the help and please give me some real info! No - "It's too hard and too expensive!" Thanks!
Sincerely,
Mrkanda Fitch


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm just thinking- wouldn't the VQ30DE be a better swap for me instead of the VE, 'cause isn't it lighter (aluminum block) and has a better VTC setup? Also, wouldn't it be about the same to install a VQ as it would a VE into my VG engine compartment? I would still need all the mounts, ECU, Wire Harness, Axles, Accossories... I guess the challenge would be finding a good clip at the right price. Would there be hood-space issues with the VQ over the VE? Thanks.
Mrkanda


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i've done a swap before. i used a jdm vg30et. you can check out the swap at my cardomain page: http://members.cardomain.com/mtcookson


----------



## maxima_stallion (Apr 22, 2004)

*Question*

I read your message. Good luck with the swap, I'm sure it can be done easily, after all, they're all Maximas. I have a question though......you said you got a 1993 SE to get the engine from and I was wondering if that SE still has both rear disc brakes on (and are not damaged) because I'm looking a pair of those to swap into my 1991 GXE. Please let me know to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------

